# how do you merge partitions not next to each other



## keiranleigh (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, 
I am not sure if this is possible and after doing some looking around found EaseUS partition master. I then opened it up "acquired a key" and found that it is unable to merge partitions that are not next to each other, so i looked around on the program and could not find any way to do it. So please can someone help. Also i would like to know what the other partitions are that are just there. As i did a clean install "formatted my hard drive" since then i have made things more organised but find that i need more space on OSdisk C: but cant find out how to.
Any help welcome, Thanks Keiran


----------



## beers (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm not aware of a logical way to combine non-neighbor partitions.  Typically when you join two neighbors the bordering partition limits are removed in the table and joined to boundary on the 'total' entire partition space of both members.

You could probably juggle your data out to the edge partition and then join the interior ones afterward.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 5, 2015)

Take space from G and give it to C.  What I would do is delete G all together, take the data from drive D and sent it to Drive F temporarily.  Then delete D.  Resize C to say 125-150gb and then use the remaining space as a data drive.   

Note:  You still have 1 tb of space on the other drive still not allocated to anything so its unusable.   All you have to do is format that space and you can use it.


----------



## keiranleigh (Aug 5, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> Take space from G and give it to C


How do i do this as they need to be next to each other (screen shot) i can merge free space, main disk, recovery but *: is EFI system isolates c: os disk so i can not merge it with any others. Also do i need all of these partitions can i merge all of the unallocated space in to one and do i need recovery.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry, didn't see those others between C and G.  Right now you have 2 unallocated partitions but they are on different drives. Can't understand how your C partition is at the end of the drive instead of at the beginning. Maybe when you partitioned the drive you installed to the wrong one.  The only way to fix this now is to reinstall windows fresh.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 5, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> The only way to fix this now is to reinstall windows fresh.



Not entirely. He can back up all the data on the beginning drives, format those, and merge it with the C drive. According to the screen shot, that's only about 6GB of data.

The only issue I see is the recovery partition. I don't know how that would fare as a backup and restore.


----------



## keiranleigh (Aug 5, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> The only way to fix this now is to reinstall windows fresh.


As i did mention before i did a clean install formatting the only drive on the laptop, from there i made a partition to only have the OS installed on one and all of the files on the other but did not work as the space was soon filled up (although changing the install directories.) And this is where the space became an issue. So my hard drive contains photos/files that i need and the install .exe(s) so that is my back-up. 

Getting side tracked i was running windows 8.1 before windows 10 came out. (i downloaded windows 10 on a usb) After this i updated my laptop to windows 10 after running windows 10 i then did a clean install using the usb. Upon setting windows 10 back up i came across the issue of it saying that i needed to activate windows. After contacting support they had told me that i needed to wait for a new setting for activating online, they had told me one day but has been over one week. So the version of windows is not activated. 

Getting side tracked again i have a windows 8 laptop but it is not installed on the hard drive any more. Should there be the windows 8 disk in the box and the serial code or is that gone forever. If i can get it back then i will add no files to windows 8 (after upgrading to 8.1) then just update to windows 10 and therefore having the hard drive not partitioned and just sticking to sub-folders. 
Or should i just format it again (with no partitions) sticking with windows 10 hoping that they fix the activation error.
sorry for any mistakes and such a long "story".


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 6, 2015)

If you have removed the recovery partition then you will need to order recovery media from the laptop manufacturer for your specific model of laptop.   But again, it looks like you partitioned the drive wrong and installed on the wrong partition. When you do a clean install you make the first partition about 125-150 gb and then install to that partition.  Then when done installing format or partition the remaining space as you see fit.


----------

